# WhatsApp Gruppe für Fotografie



## RebeLee (Mar 4, 2017)

Hallo, 
ich bin 19 Jahre alt und wollte eine Whatsapp Gruppe für Fotobegeisterte erstellen.
Wir können uns austauschen, beraten und Tipps geben und vielleicht finden sich ja welche aus der selben Umgebung und man könnte auch zusammen etwas starten 
Es ist egal, ob Anfänger, Fortgeschrittenen oder Profi du bist willkommen 
Ich freue mich auf ein paar begeisterte Fotografen hier!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JustBen (Mar 6, 2017)

Dies ist ein englisches Forum, daher solltest du auf Englisch schreiben auch wenn deine WhatsApp Gruppe dann in Deutsch sein wird.

For all that do not speak German: I asked him to re-write in English, since this is a English speaking forum.


----------

